# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Mendime dhe ndihme per organizim dasme ..

## WALCHIRIA

Ateher tja fillojme keshtu .


Kam vendosur qe vitin qe vjen do martohem alla shqiptarce , por duke jetuar jasht shtetit qe kaq vite do bejm nje dasem te perbashket , pasi un shtepin time nuk e kam me nuk mund te bej me nje dasem 3-ditore sepse gjithcka nuk eshte me si ka qen ( dhe pse qefi do ma kishte te me kuptoni  :ngerdheshje: ).
Dmth kjo mundesi fshihet nga lista , tani duke par se do bejme nje dasem 1 ditore , doja pak a shume nje ide ose shume ide se si organizohen dasmat ne shqiperi ne koherat e sotme ? 
Kam par e degjuar qe shume njerez marrin nga kta qe organizojn dasmat , dhe po shifja faqen zyrtare te Geraldina Spose-s , por me than qe ata me te vertet organizojne dasma bukur por dhe fotot genjejn keshtu qe bej kujdes .
Dhe vet nuk jetoj ne shqiperi po ashtu dhe amorj-a ime nuk esht aty dhe pse ka prinderit ne tirane , por duke par se skan moshen per tu marr ata me gjithcka duhet te levizim dhe ne vet .
Tani sa kohe duhet per te pergatitur nje dasem vet ? dhe sa duhet nese merr kto qe organizojne dasmat ? 
Sa lek shkon nje dasem e bukur ? Ku jan vendet e preferuara qe mund te dali nje dasem e bukur ? 
Ushqimi si preferohet ? bufe apo menyja tradicionale ? 

Kam shume pyetje rreth dasmes dhe organizimit saqe dhe po i harroj .  :perqeshje: 
Kshuqe mirpres cdo lloj sygjerimi , ideje , ne te gjitha aspektet. 

Flm paraprakisht

----------


## El_Culpable_

*Sorry se po pertoj me lexu gjith ato gjona qe ke shkrujt po i pytje kisha un .
Burrin e ke gjet hala a jo ??*  :perqeshje:

----------


## stern

> Ateher tja fillojme keshtu .
> 
> 
> Kam vendosur qe vitin qe vjen do martohem alla shqiptarce , por duke jetuar jasht shtetit qe kaq vite do bejm nje dasem te perbashket , pasi un shtepin time nuk e kam me nuk mund te bej me nje dasem 3-ditore sepse gjithcka nuk eshte me si ka qen ( dhe pse qefi do ma kishte te me kuptoni ).
> Dmth kjo mundesi fshihet nga lista , tani duke par se do bejme nje dasem 1 ditore , doja pak a shume nje ide ose shume ide se si organizohen dasmat ne shqiperi ne koherat e sotme ? 
> Kam par e degjuar qe shume njerez marrin nga kta qe organizojn dasmat , dhe po shifja faqen zyrtare te Geraldina Spose-s , por me than qe ata me te vertet organizojne dasma bukur por dhe fotot genjejn keshtu qe bej kujdes .
> Dhe vet nuk jetoj ne shqiperi po ashtu dhe amorj-a ime nuk esht aty dhe pse ka prinderit ne tirane , por duke par se skan moshen per tu marr ata me gjithcka duhet te levizim dhe ne vet .
> Tani sa kohe duhet per te pergatitur nje dasem vet ? dhe sa duhet nese merr kto qe organizojne dasmat ? 
> Sa lek shkon nje dasem e bukur ? Ku jan vendet e preferuara qe mund te dali nje dasem e bukur ? 
> ...



*E dashur
Ne radhe te pare Urimeeeee nga zemra
po te pergjigjem une sepse identik kete problem kisha per dasmen time para 1 muaji
Per pregatitjen e dasmes sime mu desh pothuajse 1 vit ngaqe e organizuam vete edhe pse te dy nuk jetonim ne Shqiperi,dhe me mire qe e organizuam vete sepse shija jone ndoshta smund te ishte e njejte me Familjen time ose te tim shoqi
Dasma doli fenomenale por aman dhe cmimi me shkoj ne stratosfere shume shume me shtrenje sec mund te me shkonte ne Gjermani 
Te gjitha org.nepermjet telefonave 
Vetem dekorimi i lokalit 500 mije lek(te them te drejten mua mu duk shume shtrenjte sepse mendoja qe dekorimi do ishte pjese ne lokal pasi e pronetuam ate,ah per pronetimin e lokalit e berem 1 vit para 
Vende te bukura ka shume ne fakt
por nje gje te them edhe pse shkoj shume shtrenjte ja vlen ta besh dasmen ne Shqiperi sepse kur nuk mund te me dilte aq e bukur besoj se ketu ku jetoj
Dhe ne e berem dasmen ne nje dite pra te dyja familjet bashke ashtu sic ke ndermend edhe ti ta besh,eshte gje e mire per ne qe sjetojm ne Shqiperi
prandaj filloj punet qe tani se viti iken shpejt
te perqafoj fort dhe suksese e dashur*

----------


## -BATO-

Unë dua të të them ca gjëra për punën e orkestrës, meqë do ta bësh dasmën si ato që bëhen sot në Shqipëri. Ki parasysh se këto orkestrat e dasmave në Shqipëri zakonisht janë ca ciganë që luajnë muzikë tallava, këngë të tipit "Shiki shiki java". 

Nuk ia vlen të bësh gjithë ato shpenzime për darkën dhe dekorimet në restorant me orkestër të tillë. Ki parasysh që do ta incizozh dasmën në video dhe në sfond do të kesh muzikë tallava të tipit "Shiki shiki java" ose "Moj dashnore, sa e mirë që je"

Po të jetë për orkestër të tillë, më mirë bëje me magnetofon. Ka edhe orkestra të mira, me muzikantë të njohur dhe profesionistë që kanë mbaruar shkolla muzike, por duhet t'i kërkosh dhe janë më të shtrenjta.

----------


## -BATO-

Përderisa ti ke vendosur të jetosh jashtë, them se nuk ia vlen të harxhosh para me dasma në Shqipëri. Bej një një dasmë të thjeshtë aty ku jeton, ashtu siç bëhen jashtë. 

Po është se nuk e ke gjetur burrin akoma, mos u nxito, prit vitin që vjen dhe bëj një dasmë të thjeshtë siç të thashë unë. Të ndihmoj dhe unë po nuk merr vesh nga këto gjëra.

----------


## ganimet

Hajde urime e te trashigoheni.
Kto shqetsime nuk kan naj baze te merakoseni .ps
Sa per dekorim kjo e syretit lart do jet ne kontrast me dekorimet rreth lokalit sepsene sy te bien gjerat e bukura,andaj lere dekorimin.
Kerko ne you tube Ferkia dhe u zgjodh edhe muzika,pastaj do ju propozoja te mos beni rremuj te madhe te ngelni te sharë.
Ruani leket per kalamajt qe do vin insha Allah te bukur e te shendetshem se tjerat gjera do harrohen veq krismave te mbrenshme dhe te ashteme,
Pyt naj tjeter se sdi..sdi veq ai kujtimi aouuuuu me ka ngel ne vesh nga dasma ime.

Te trashigoheni.

----------


## fadiola

Ne rradhe te pare per cdo dasem duhet pasur parasysh Buxheti te cilin ju keni. Normalisht kjo eshte pjesa me Jo- Romantike e gjithe kesaj ceremonie por dhe nje nga me te rendishme. Ne baze te buxhetit llogaritet cdo shpenzim.

Tradicionalisht babai i seciles pale paguan per dasmat por kohet kane kaluar shume shpejt dhe me me evolimin e kohes e te njerezve tani shumica e cifteve kane buxhetin e tyre dhe paguajne cdo gje bashke.

Me poshte eshte krijuar nje liste me disa nga gjerat me te domosdoshme te dasmes . Cmimet mund te varojne dhe te jene te ndryshme varesisht, se kush cfar dasme deshiron te bej. Gjithsesi keto jane disa nga gjerat qe jane te domosdoshme per organizimin e nje dasme.

• Fustani Nuses 
• Vello + aksesor 
• Kostumi dhendrrit 
• Kollarja 
• Kepucet e nuses 
• Kepucet e dhendrrit 
• Parukjerja 
• Restoranti 
• Orkestra ose DJ 
• Kameramani Fotografi 
• Unazat 
• Ftesat 
• Qerasja 
shiko ne internet qe ti shikosh,te trashgoheni  dhe me jete te lumtur...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> *Sorry se po pertoj me lexu gjith ato gjona qe ke shkrujt po i pytje kisha un .
> Burrin e ke gjet hala a jo ??*


Ne kete teme nuk shof pjese per humor ...
Po kerkoj ide me te vertet e jo per tu tallur ..




> Përderisa ti ke vendosur të jetosh jashtë, them se nuk ia vlen të harxhosh para me dasma në Shqipëri. Bej një një dasmë të thjeshtë aty ku jeton, ashtu siç bëhen jashtë. 
> 
> *Po është se nuk e ke gjetur burrin akoma, mos u nxito, prit vitin që vjen dhe bëj një dasmë të thjeshtë siç të thashë unë.* Të ndihmoj dhe unë po nuk merr vesh nga këto gjëra.



Kjo me shkriu BATO me te vertet . :pa dhembe: 

Ndoshta u be pak keqkuptim kur thash *kam vendosur te martohem*, por mqs un jam antare dhe burri jo , ateher u shpreha ne nr njejes .
Por burrin e kam dhe e kemi vendosur te dy dhe jo vetem une . :buzeqeshje:  
Qe te jemi paksa te qarte e trasparent se mos na keqkuptoni ...

BATO nuk esht puna te harxhosh njeriu dasmen e ben fundja dhe per kenaqesin e vet , te ket se cte mbaj mend ne jete.






Tani te vim tek pjesa e ideve , flm juve qe keni shkruar , por pervecse rregullit dhe gjerave qe duhen thash mos keni dhe ju ndonje ide apo dasem qe keni par apo marr pjese , sepse sic e thash duke jetuar kaq vite larg sja kam haberin dasmave atje . Nese keni gjera konkrete , nje ide te cmimeve .
Un spo them qe do bej dasem vip-ash por dua nje dasem te mirfillt ku te jen te gjitha te bukura dhe te kenaqemi .
Ndoshta po ju bej konfuze dhe ju , por dhe vet jam keshtu sepse shume gjera kam ne mendje e sdi nga tja filloj ..



ps: do ju lutesha moredaratorve qe postimet jasht teme te lutem ti fshin , esht teme mese serioze dhe me rendesi per mua .
Nese do lejoni shakat me mir fshijeni si teme dhe hidheni ne koshin e forumit . Flm.

----------


## saura

Val ne nje dasem jane te rendesishme fustani ,ambjenti,restoranti &guzhinjeri ,orkestra ,fotografi.
Per restorantin nuk kam njohje por mund te interesohem me ato te geraldina spose...
fotografin do ta gjej une ....me te mirin ne shqiperi...njoh shume profesionist artist por ne mes tyre do te sygjeroja njerin ...
Per mendimin tim bej keshtu interesohu sa kushton ti besh ti keto gjera dhe sa kushton po ti besh me agjensin...nqs eshte aty aty çmimi bej me agjensi qe mos te lodhesh shume (natyrisht do sygjerosh dhe vete se si e do ...)
nqs ka diference te madhe ne çmim beji vete ...
Me shkruaj sa persona mendon se si e mendon dhe pyes ne telefon ...
Bato te ka thene mire per orkestren te lutem ato me ngjyre sa me larg ...
Une per vete e kam pas bere tek liqeni ....gatimet ishin top sepse....ahahahaha
Me thuaj per çfare ke nevoj se i zgjith dhe me telefon gjerat rrusho ahahaha puç.

----------


## xfiles

hajde urime njehere,
Shiko ca te them plaku, eshte e kote qe mendon per 'organizim' se me duket ke pare shume filma te huaj me dasem. Per gjithcka mendon pronari i lokalit ku do behet dasma, ki kujdes te zgjedhesh nje lokal me pervoje. Mjafton qe pjesen e adetit ku vijne miqte per urim/hedhje leku e organizon po ne lokal ne nje dhome vecante. Tashme as ketej nuk behen dasma 3 ditore, nuk behet me asgje ne shtepi pervec pritja e miqve. Ti paguj lekat dhe lokali mendon per reston. Pa orkester fare por me Dj. 

Kaq, cfare te duhet me shume? Iken shpejt dasma, thesht do kesh detyren per te zgjedhur fustanin sepse per dekorin i lokalit ka dyqane qe e bejne si profesion, nese nuk e ben vete lokali di une se kush e ben. Kshu, mos u trash shume duke menduar per dasmen po shijije beqarllikun me burrin para se ta martosh.

----------


## Frezia

Sic te tha edhe xfiles lokali ka edhe pjesen kryesore ne organizimin e dasmes.
Nese fustanin e ke vete atehere nuk ka cte duhet geraldina sposa apo ami

----------


## land

> Ateher tja fillojme keshtu .
> 
> 
> Kam vendosur qe vitin qe vjen do martohem alla shqiptarce , por duke jetuar jasht shtetit qe kaq vite do bejm nje dasem te perbashket , pasi un shtepin time nuk e kam me nuk mund te bej me nje dasem 3-ditore sepse gjithcka nuk eshte me si ka qen ( dhe pse qefi do ma kishte te me kuptoni ).
> Dmth kjo mundesi fshihet nga lista , tani duke par se do bejme nje dasem 1 ditore , doja pak a shume nje ide ose shume ide se si organizohen dasmat ne shqiperi ne koherat e sotme ? 
> Kam par e degjuar qe shume njerez marrin nga kta qe organizojn dasmat , dhe po shifja faqen zyrtare te Geraldina Spose-s , por me than qe ata me te vertet organizojne dasma bukur por dhe fotot genjejn keshtu qe bej kujdes .
> Dhe vet nuk jetoj ne shqiperi po ashtu dhe amorj-a ime nuk esht aty dhe pse ka prinderit ne tirane , por duke par se skan moshen per tu marr ata me gjithcka duhet te levizim dhe ne vet .
> Tani sa kohe duhet per te pergatitur nje dasem vet ? dhe sa duhet nese merr kto qe organizojne dasmat ? 
> Sa lek shkon nje dasem e bukur ? Ku jan vendet e preferuara qe mund te dali nje dasem e bukur ? 
> ...


e hongre dhe ti :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Ne rradhe te pare te trashigohesh dhe jete te lumtur :-)


Tani varet sa je e gatcme te sakrifikosh (flas per leket ) per dasmen. Nje te nje njohures sime i ka shkuar 20 milion  leke , kishte grupin e Sidrit Bejlerit dhe dasmen e beri tek kompleksi i Kasharit . 
Dasem e bukur !

Ta organizosh tere dasmen duhet te kesh persona qe jetoin atje dhe i thua shume qe mund te harxhosh dhe ja ku u be dasma  :Lulja3:

----------


## Boy

Hall te madhe paske. Sdq mendohu mire pa e hedhur ate hap.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Teme idiote.Kur u be nje forum virtual dhe antaret e tij te organizojne nje darsem.
> Sa per kengetar per dasem duhet pyetur cosmopolitanin 007 dhe shoket e tij,ndoshta mund te te aranzhojne me lire Cecen ose Draganen.


Fatlum nuk e di ti qe ne qe jetojne jashte nuk kemi te dhena se si behen dasmat edhe aq me shume se nuk kemi ide per organizime te dasmave shqiptare?
Cte keqe nese disa nateare japin mendimin e tyre per te krijuar WALI nje dasem te bukur?




Per temen:Wali te trashegohesh por mendoje mire :perqeshje: 
Ne shqiperi besoj se nejrezit duan pjata edhe jo bufe edhe pse mua me pelqen bufeja se secili zdhet ate qe i pershtatet ne ushqimin e tij te preferuar....
kujdes me zbukurimin e salles se nuk jemi kaq te avancuar edhe vendosen akoma dritka nga ato qe veme per vitin e ri :pa dhembe: 
lulet e fresketa nuk perdoren shpesh se mbase kushtojne me shume
Ne tirane do e besh dasmen?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Walchiria,Urimet e mia te perzemerta,e sa per organizim bere ashtu si mendon ti qe do te jet me mire,pse jo si dasmat e Amerikes*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

urime Walchi, dhe nje martes te sukseshme ishalla  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bamba

Presupozoj qe do e bosh ne TR, aty siper rruges elbasanit eshte ai lokali majtas...qe eshte me emer ne mos gaboj. Ishte bukur aty, edhe sherbimi + ushqimi.

Me orkestren bojini mire muhabetet qe ne fillim se te prishin dasmen kopilat.

Sa per Geraldinen e Amin as mo i hy kot ati muhabeti sa per pordhe, vetem me hardhu leket kot!  :ngerdheshje: 
Maj men nji fisin tim qe kishte shku te kjo, kishte marr dhe Ermalin si DJ...per turp!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

hajt per hajer te kjoft!

----------


## Kanina

> Ateher tja fillojme keshtu .
> 
> 
> Kam vendosur qe vitin qe vjen do martohem alla shqiptarce , por duke jetuar jasht shtetit qe kaq vite do bejm nje dasem te perbashket , pasi un shtepin time nuk e kam me nuk mund te bej me nje dasem 3-ditore sepse gjithcka nuk eshte me si ka qen ( dhe pse qefi do ma kishte te me kuptoni ).
> Dmth kjo mundesi fshihet nga lista , tani duke par se do bejme nje dasem 1 ditore , doja pak a shume nje ide ose shume ide se si organizohen dasmat ne shqiperi ne koherat e sotme ? 
> Kam par e degjuar qe shume njerez marrin nga kta qe organizojn dasmat , dhe po shifja faqen zyrtare te Geraldina Spose-s , por me than qe ata me te vertet organizojne dasma bukur por dhe fotot genjejn keshtu qe bej kujdes .
> Dhe vet nuk jetoj ne shqiperi po ashtu dhe amorj-a ime nuk esht aty dhe pse ka prinderit ne tirane , por duke par se skan moshen per tu marr ata me gjithcka duhet te levizim dhe ne vet .
> Tani sa kohe duhet per te pergatitur nje dasem vet ? dhe sa duhet nese merr kto qe organizojne dasmat ? 
> Sa lek shkon nje dasem e bukur ? Ku jan vendet e preferuara qe mund te dali nje dasem e bukur ? 
> ...



shiko ti o motra une ste ndIhmoj dote per organizimin e dasmes se te them te drejten nuk ja them fare per keto gjera une thejsht nje urim doja te te beja.......TE TRASHEGOHESH E JETE TE LUMTUR!!!  :Lulja3:

----------

